# rb26dett piston compression ratio



## reallyspeedly (3 mo ago)

Which compression ratio are you running on the pistons of your RB26?

I have an Rb26 with stock bore etc, but with JE pistons with the compression ratio of 8.2:1. 
Will there be problems with the lower compression ratio?


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

It probably best to speak with somebody who regularly builds and tunes the engines.

As a general rule people tend to go higher compression these days, just look where Oem engines have move on from.


----------

